# Wasps!



## Smoke (Jun 2, 2010)

I have wasps gathering on my siding and see them crawling under my facia between the siding and j channel. Too far for me to spray...what will an exterminator do/charge? I hope there is not a huge nest in the attic crawl space....how can i prevent them from crawling in there? caulking?:confused1:


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Smoke said:


> I have wasps gathering on my siding and see them crawling under my facia between the siding and j channel. Too far for me to spray...what will an exterminator do/charge? I hope there is not a huge nest in the attic crawl space....how can i prevent them from crawling in there? caulking?:confused1:


If you cannot spray them , how are you going to caulk?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Kill them first--trapping the guys inside your house is a VERY BAD idea. Drywall is easier to chew through than siding.


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Whatever you do, don’t trap them inside. It will turn into an emergency much like oh’mike described. We charge even more for that.

Can you use one of the long-distance aerosols for wasps? If still to far from the ground, can you spray out of a window that may be closer?

If these are yellow jackets, honey bees, than you need to do something as they build big nests and chew thru drywall eventually. Wasps don’t chew except to make paper for their nests. It can be hard to ID them at a distance. 

The prices that our industry charges will vary greatly from one region to another, even from urban to rural within that same region. If a ladder/bucket truck is needed that would be another factor.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Got to love that Vinyl Siding.


----------



## BrendaSimons (Sep 2, 2011)

I would highly recommend you to hire professionals.


----------

